# Could this be my next Chi-baby?



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, I was looking at Chihuahuas and I ran across this little girl and I am IN LOVE! 
She is a longhair blue female and I fell in love with her! I HAD to email the breeder. I have yet to find out her price though..that will decide it all 


























I talked to my boyfriend about it and he was not too fond of the idea, but whatever..Haha. He'll cave in eventually


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

OMG OMG!!!!!!! SHES BEAUTIFUL!!!! GET HER!!! haha sorry about the caps but shes fabulous!! her color is just amazing!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a sweetie!! Keep us posted!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Gorgeous little fluffy baby!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

WOW, she is $850..I don't think I can do that. I am really bummed, but I should have seen that coming.


----------



## NikkiGal (Feb 18, 2009)

Her coloring is beautiful! My boyfriend wasn't too fond of the idea of me bringing Kobe home either, but the moment he met him it was love


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I am so upset I told my boyfriend the price and he got very angry about it and said it wasn't a good idea. $850 is a lot of money and I need to think about Bella too. I just got a big chunk of money back for my taxes, but that is a lot. Do you think this price is bad? Or am I just not realizing that they are really expensive??


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

very cute!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Bella Luna said:


> I am so upset I told my boyfriend the price and he got very angry about it and said it wasn't a good idea. $850 is a lot of money and I need to think about Bella too. I just got a big chunk of money back for my taxes, but that is a lot. Do you think this price is bad? Or am I just not realizing that they are really expensive??


I would e-mail the breeder back and tell her what you are willing to spend. I think a good chi-baby most of the time can run $600-$1000 easily, unfortunately.

Despite the initial expense, you obviously have to keep in mind all the rest of the vet visits and treats and clothes and fun things you will get her. 

Is the puppy AKC registered? If she isn't,there is NO way she should be charging that much. 

I mean, look at it like this. You don't have her now, why not see if you can talk her down in price?

Do you live with the BF/share expenses w/ him? That should affect how you handle this, too. 
Good luck!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She's gorgeous... i want her lol

I dont know general prices in the US but with the exchange rate thats cheap for what we pay here.. we pay anything from £500 to £2000.. for some reason they're a lot more expensive than other breeds  boo hoo... Her colouring is gorgeous... and long hairs are great.. its so cute when you blow dry them they puff out like total little fluff balls.. like my Daisy 

GET HER!!!! You'll regret it if you don't.. as long as you have enough money for everything else then don't worry. Go see her!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I was going to say that Daisydoo! 

Definately a lovely colour and coat. Youre very lucky if here in UK i wanted such a puppy especially with her being a girl too and if she was registered she'd definately be up in the £2000 range! Good luck. Id try speaking with the breeder maybe you can arrange something financially.
Speaking of this i actually paid £1450 for my little Kiki & Shes not as pretty as that little girl! Shes quite ugly bless her lol


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww shes very sweet! I would go and get her, your'll regret it if you dont!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

She is beautiful!!
I would at least think it over some more and talk to the breeder.
Good price as far as over here goes, like others said.
xx


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I would e-mail the breeder back and tell her what you are willing to spend. I think a good chi-baby most of the time can run $600-$1000 easily, unfortunately.
> 
> Despite the initial expense, you obviously have to keep in mind all the rest of the vet visits and treats and clothes and fun things you will get her.
> 
> ...





Daisydoo said:


> She's gorgeous... i want her lol
> 
> I dont know general prices in the US but with the exchange rate thats cheap for what we pay here.. we pay anything from £500 to £2000.. for some reason they're a lot more expensive than other breeds  boo hoo... Her colouring is gorgeous... and long hairs are great.. its so cute when you blow dry them they puff out like total little fluff balls.. like my Daisy
> 
> GET HER!!!! You'll regret it if you don't.. as long as you have enough money for everything else then don't worry. Go see her!!





OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> I was going to say that Daisydoo!
> 
> Definately a lovely colour and coat. Youre very lucky if here in UK i wanted such a puppy especially with her being a girl too and if she was registered she'd definately be up in the £2000 range! Good luck. Id try speaking with the breeder maybe you can arrange something financially.
> Speaking of this i actually paid £1450 for my little Kiki & Shes not as pretty as that little girl! Shes quite ugly bless her lol





rache said:


> Awww shes very sweet! I would go and get her, your'll regret it if you dont!





Terri said:


> She is beautiful!!
> I would at least think it over some more and talk to the breeder.
> Good price as far as over here goes, like others said.
> xx




Okay, I talked to the breeder for quite a while about her price and why she is set at that much. She is currently 8 weeks and only 8 oz. They breeder said that she is not able t place her in a home until she is at least 1 lb, which could be in three months possibly. So therefore, she will have all of her shots taken care of by the time she is adopted and she said that with her being so small, she is constantly keeping eye on her. She said that she may not make it to two pounds full grown. That is very small and I don't know about that! I was just so upset about it last night because I saw her picture and melted..No, my boyfriend and I do not share expenses. This is good timing though because I just got $1900 back for my taxes..ughhhhhhh.I don't know what to do


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

NikkiGal said:


> Her coloring is beautiful! My boyfriend wasn't too fond of the idea of me bringing Kobe home either, but the moment he met him it was love


This is the way Jim felt about Millie, he wouldn't even talk about her, but then I brought her home yesterday and he absolutely LOVES her.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

OMG she is so so so so tiny. That would scare the living daylights out of me getting one that small! The price I think is fine, I wouldn't hesitate at paying that much if I really liked one and wanted it. Millie was $800, I would have payed more for her as long as I was looking for the perfect long coat merle, it took me a long time.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She's an Angel! But bare in mind that just because she's 8 oz. at 8 weeks doesn't mean she won't make it to 2 lbs. grown. My Chance was that size at 8 weeks also, and he's now a solid 4 lb. boy. You just never really know. But, if she does stay that small, like my Jade, they are a different kind of responsibility than a bigger Chi. Imagine Bella staying the size she is now forever. They have so many limits which require your constant supervision. They can also go through low sugar spells that will require you to be able to be there every hour. If not she can die. The best way to get these teeny ones to thrive is round the clock care and feedings. I don’t want to sound graphic, just being honest. If you are up for it, and willing to take on that responsibility, then only you and your BF will know if it’s the right thing for you 2 at this point. $850 isn’t a bad price provided she is AKC registered. A bit more than I’d pay for a “pet pup,” but it’s a personal choice. Best wishes in your decision.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

She is beautiful and good luck with your decision, only you can decide whether to get her or not.

As far as price I think that is very reasonable. From a good breeder I would expect to pay right around there or more. Personally I would not want such a tiny, fragile dog but again that is all up to you. We are very familiar with how much more likely (but NOT definite) the teenies are to have or develop health issues and have made the decision to only bring the more sturdy sizes into our home. We prefer the more hardy 5+ lb Chihuahuas but again it's a personal decision. The teenies certainly aren't for everyone but they sure are a joy to look at.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

TLI said:


> She's an Angel! But bare in mind that just because she's 8 oz. at 8 weeks doesn't mean she won't make it to 2 lbs. grown. My Chance was that size at 8 weeks also, and he's now a solid 4 lb. boy. You just never really know. But, if she does stay that small, like my Jade, they are a different kind of responsibility than a bigger Chi. Imagine Bella staying the size she is now forever. They have so many limits which require your constant supervision. They can also go through low sugar spells that will require you to be able to be there every hour. If not she can die. The best way to get these teeny ones to thrive is round the clock care and feedings. I don’t want to sound graphic, just being honest. If you are up for it, and willing to take on that responsibility, then only you and your BF will know if it’s the right thing for you 2 at this point. $850 isn’t a bad price provided she is AKC registered. A bit more than I’d pay for a “pet pup,” but it’s a personal choice. Best wishes in your decision.


Oh, I would hope she would get bigger!!! Bella is 6 months and she is super tiny too. I feel like she's not getting bigger either! Haha..I really appreciate you saying all of this because it is alot to consider. Ohhhhh, so many decisions She is a doll though. She also has a sable-looking sister who is a little bigger and $650..I think she is also more because of her coloring. We'll see!



TinyGiant said:


> OMG she is so so so so tiny. That would scare the living daylights out of me getting one that small! The price I think is fine, I wouldn't hesitate at paying that much if I really liked one and wanted it. Millie was $800, I would have payed more for her as long as I was looking for the perfect long coat merle, it took me a long time.


I just talked to my parents and they were actually really cool about it. They said that insince I have the money saved, that if I really want her to go for it..She is not listed for sale yet, so I have a little bit of time to think about it!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Okay, I have another question..She also has a litter of boys and there is a blue longhaired boy that is $550. On average, how much is it to get them fixed??


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> Oh, I would hope she would get bigger!!! Bella is 6 months and she is super tiny too. I feel like she's not getting bigger either! Haha..I really appreciate you saying all of this because it is alot to consider. Ohhhhh, so many decisions She is a doll though. She also has a sable-looking sister who is a little bigger and $650..I think she is also more because of her coloring. We'll see!
> 
> 
> I just talked to my parents and they were actually really cool about it. They said that insince I have the money saved, that if I really want her to go for it..She is not listed for sale yet, so I have a little bit of time to think about it!


Since she can't leave for a while could you maybe make weekly payments to the breeder? That way it wouldn't be a big chunk at one time.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Boys are cheaper than girls to get fixed, not sure how much though.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg shes adorable!!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I just "tried" to weigh Millie on my kitchen scale, she is like 2 pounds if I did it right!!!! (she was moving a lot) OH my gosh lol, she weighs more than Pepper but is shorter than her, she is very stocky.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

TinyGiant said:


> Boys are cheaper than girls to get fixed, not sure how much though.





TinyGiant said:


> I just "tried" to weigh Millie on my kitchen scale, she is like 2 pounds if I did it right!!!! (she was moving a lot) OH my gosh lol, she weighs more than Pepper but is shorter than her, she is very stocky.





TinyGiant said:


> Since she can't leave for a while could you maybe make weekly payments to the breeder? That way it wouldn't be a big chunk at one time.


Okay, I'll have to look into that..it's a possibility.

Aww..Millie is such a cutie! I want a blue and I would love a merle, or "dalmation" as my boyfriend calls them Is Pepper enjoying a new sister?

Yes, the breeder did say that payments would work insince she is not letting her leave until she is a pound. Health concerns do scare me with the tinies..Bella is as healthy as a horse right now, but it does always scare me!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Bella Luna said:


> Okay, I have another question..She also has a litter of boys and there is a blue longhaired boy that is $550. On average, how much is it to get them fixed??


i just googled it - if you go to a low cost clinic then around $45 to $135 but if you go to a more expensive one then between $200 - $300 
you could ring your vets and ask their price


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah I was thinking it's around $50 for boys.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

JRZL said:


> i just googled it - if you go to a low cost clinic then around $45 to $135 but if you go to a more expensive one then between $200 - $300
> you could ring your vets and ask their price


Oh wow, thanks for doing that! I will have to call my vet and some vets around here to see..That's always an option as well. Oh the choices Hehe


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It is different in different areas. Here in Central Texas for a standard neuter on a pup under 10 lbs. it runs about $150/175 with all the pre-op bloodwork.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'd have her,she's beautiful.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

If you are trying to save money then the boy would be the clear choice. $550 + neutering is going to be much less than $850 + spaying. 

She is very cute. Good luck with your decision.

Olivia


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

TLI said:


> Gorgeous little fluffy baby!


Jade and Gia are very tiny, so I was wondering what they weigh now and if you know what they were around 8 weeks old?? Haha, just curious..your babies are darling


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

wow she might be very small but some breeders sdont always tell the honest truth!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> wow she might be very small but some breeders sdont always tell the honest truth!


To be honest..I would prefer her to be a bit bigger! Haha..


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

she's gorgoues, i would go for it, u won't regret it


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha you never no she might grow a bit bigger  If not you might be able to arrange somethign with the lady by the looks of things id snap her up lol shes much cheaper & prettier thenmy Kiki!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Totally off topic.. but omg everything is SOOOOO much cheaper in the US it costs over £100 to get a boy done... and a lot more for a girl!! I'm saving for Daisy's little op love her!!!

I'd be concerned with her being so tiny... whats the difference in size between her and the rest of the litter???


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Okay, here are my concerns..obviously her price..haha

BUT, the breeder and based off that "estimated" weight chart, she is only 8 oz. and 8 weeks..which means if she stays on a steady target, she will be right under 2 lbs. full grown, is that too small? I get worried about health problems with ones that tiny. I pray that she will get bigger, but who knows. She is definitely the tiniest out of the litter based on pictures I have seen. Does anyone have one full grown that is that small? Make me feel better about it Haha.

Based on that picture, which I know is hard because she is so young, does know if she will have a short or long muzzle, applehead, etc. I'm not good with looking at that stuff on puppies and being able to tell. I want a short muzzle preferably. Oh boy! I am stressing out! I want her so bad


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Totally off topic.. but omg everything is SOOOOO much cheaper in the US it costs over £100 to get a boy done... and a lot more for a girl!! I'm saving for Daisy's little op love her!!!
> 
> I'd be concerned with her being so tiny... whats the difference in size between her and the rest of the litter???


I went to Paris and things are definitely more expensive overseas! It was nuts!

Her sister is charting to be about three pounds full grown. The size worries me too.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Honestly, after having Phoebe who is 3 lbs, compared to Schroeder who is 5 (and still seems so small to most people) I would not want another tiny Chi. To each her own obviously but to me its just a worry and risk. There is so much more stress surrounding making sure they are ok. And Phoebe hasn't even had problems *knock wood* except for a few minor leg injuries that she could walk off in a little while.

Also Boy/Girl pairings sometimes work better then 2 same sex (not always saying 2 of same sex don't get along just generally). How big is the boy supposed to get/ is he now? With the cheaper price, and lower cost of neutering (I'm somewhat partial to boys anyway) I might go for the little guy. Do you have pics of him?


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

from the pics you have posted it looks like she has a apple head and a short muzzle but its hard to tell from them angles

if shes 8oz at 8 weeks thats small!!!!!
she looks bigger in the pics but that could just be the pics 
how far away is she from you?
if she isnt far i would go and see her & if everything goes well there i would get her - you might regret it if you dont  haha


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

you know you'll kick yourself after you missed your chance it happened to me last week! lol


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Quinn said:


> Honestly, after having Phoebe who is 3 lbs, compared to Schroeder who is 5 (and still seems so small to most people) I would not want another tiny Chi. To each her own obviously but to me its just a worry and risk. There is so much more stress surrounding making sure they are ok. And Phoebe hasn't even had problems *knock wood* except for a few minor leg injuries that she could walk off in a little while.
> 
> Also Boy/Girl pairings sometimes work better then 2 same sex (not always saying 2 of same sex don't get along just generally). How big is the boy supposed to get/ is he now? With the cheaper price, and lower cost of neutering (I'm somewhat partial to boys anyway) I might go for the little guy. Do you have pics of him?


Here is a picture of her and her sister in size comparison:









And here is another litter with the blue boy..He is on the end and she said he is longhaired.









Haha, okay this is a really stupid reason to not get a boy, but it cracks me up..Before I got Bella, I bought some cute little bows for a long haired one, and if I get a boy..I can't use then Hahaha



JRZL said:


> from the pics you have posted it looks like she has a apple head and a short muzzle but its hard to tell from them angles
> 
> if shes 8oz at 8 weeks thats small!!!!!
> she looks bigger in the pics but that could just be the pics
> ...


Okay, I hope she is bigger..ugh. Do you think it's risky getting one that small? She is 3 hours away, so quite a haul..but I would definitely want to see everything before getting her anyways. I saw a picture of her mom and she did not have a really short muzzle..I know that many times puppy litters are all so different and unique, so can you judge that based off the parents?



OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> you know you'll kick yourself after you missed your chance it happened to me last week! lol


Oh i know! i don't want to regret it!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Bella Luna said:


> Here is a picture of her and her sister in size comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A: I would so still use the little ribbons 

B: 3 hours isnt far if sh/he is right for you if you have the resources go for it! 

C: im not sure on the size issue she may be really small and be charted to be small but sometimes they grow different than expected and she might just crack u to your expectations! If there was a boy that small and lived 3 hours away i would definately have him but thats my opinion personallylol

D: Well i saw a 4 month old Chocolate Tri-colour girl around 5 & 1/2 hours away from me for £1200! I saw her and instantly fell in love & had to have her! i said i wasnt sure as she was bred by the same people/kennels as Tiny so she sent me her pedigree and she had Tinys Uncle as her dad. It would have been a good line breeding with expectionally high standard puppies of which i would have kept them all lol. I spoke to my dad about it and said i was still in the process of searching her pedigree, i poppd to the shop when the lady phoned my dad spoke to her and got the wrong idea/end of the stick and said id changed my mind :foxes15::foxes15::foxes15: I was soo not happy kicking myself for going out lol Note to self: next time remember to take my phone with me!

lol but hey it happens to the best of us make sure you make what decision you think is best for you & bella of course


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> A: I would so still use the little ribbons
> 
> B: 3 hours isnt far if sh/he is right for you if you have the resources go for it!
> 
> ...


Oh no! I would be so mad too! And I don't want that to happen!! Ughhh, I talk to Bella's breeder often and she just told me that she should be having a girl come in heat soon..How long are they pregnant for? Haha..I am anxious as ever now!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

they are in heat for 12-14 days and are pregnant around 63 days lol im expecting puppies soon too i cant wait for her scan & whelping she is 100% pregnant  it shows already


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Bella Luna said:


> Okay, I hope she is bigger..ugh. Do you think it's risky getting one that small? She is 3 hours away, so quite a haul..but I would definitely want to see everything before getting her anyways. I saw a picture of her mom and she did not have a really short muzzle..I know that many times puppy litters are all so different and unique, so can you judge that based off the parents?


Have you seen any pics of the dad?
i would go to see her - 3 hours isnt really that far. she could be perfect for you and you would regret it if she was and you didnt get her. 
i would say looking at the pics she looks bigger but still under 1lb.
my layla was less than a 1lb when i got her but shes 4lb now so shes not really small
looking at the pic where she is near a hand (first pictures you put up) she looks around the size of layla when she was that age maybe abit smaller

i would get her


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> they are in heat for 12-14 days and are pregnant around 63 days lol im expecting puppies soon too i cant wait for her scan & whelping she is 100% pregnant  it shows already


Oh yay! I bet that is so exciting They have to be SO TINY when they are very first born! Haha..Welp, I guess Bella's breeder is another option. Oh boy! This is tough.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I paid $1,200 US for Chico..... and have loved every $$ since  .. I know budgets sometimes dictate what we can do and I don't think anyone here can tell you yes or no.... its a decision you will have to make......... Good luck!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha well if you trust and have more confidence and contact with Bella lunas breeder and shes what your looking for why not wait and see


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

JRZL said:


> Have you seen any pics of the dad?
> i would go to see her - 3 hours isnt really that far. she could be perfect for you and you would regret it if she was and you didnt get her.
> i would say looking at the pics she looks bigger but still under 1lb.
> my layla was less than a 1lb when i got her but shes 4lb now so shes not really small
> ...


I just emailed her and asked to see more pics of the parents..I have seen pics of them both. Both are long haired. 
I really wanna go see her..just gotta kind time! Haha


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i would go without new shoes or clothes for a few months if it was the pup i really wanted, we went a 5 hour round trip for bianca,they are all beautiful, i prefare girls in the house, thats just my choice, but that bule boy is stunning, 
by the way going to post office to morrow


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> haha well if you trust and have more confidence and contact with Bella lunas breeder and shes what your looking for why not wait and see


I am just so nervous that I will miss out on this one Like you said..haha. Ughhhhh! Why can't like be simple? Hehe



amandagalway said:


> i would go without new shoes or clothes for a few months if it was the pup i really wanted, we went a 5 hour round trip for bianca,they are all beautiful, i prefare girls in the house, thats just my choice, but that bule boy is stunning,
> by the way going to post office to morrow


Hahahahaah, I love that..no shopping Great idea! Because that is a big downfall of mine..I am a bargain shopper!! That may be a way to convince my boyfriend I also prefer girls as well..I will more than likely go with a girl.
Oh, and thanks so much! You are awesome


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

awwr she's beautiful. if it feels right and you really want her then id go for it  x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Bella Luna said:


> Jade and Gia are very tiny, so I was wondering what they weigh now and if you know what they were around 8 weeks old?? Haha, just curious..your babies are darling


Thank you!!! 

Gia (2 years old) weighs 2.6 lbs. So that's 2 lbs., 9.6 oz. Jade (1 year old) weighs under 2 lbs. 

I got Gia when she was 18 weeks old because she was too small to leave the breeder before that. She was 1 lb. 3/4 oz. when I got her. I'm not sure what she weighed at 8 weeks, though. I got Jade when she was 14 weeks old, and only because the lady knew that I had experience with tinies. She weighed 12 oz. when I brought her home. 

Lexie weighed about 1 lb. at 10 weeks, and only weighs 3 lbs. now. Chance weighed 8 oz. at 8 weeks, and now weighs 4 lbs.

Jade at 14/15 weeks old.










Jade at 17/18 weeks old. (15.2 oz.)










Jade now at 1 year old. These were taken just a few days ago.



















The blue LC baby is def. around or under 1 lb. I'd say about 12/14 oz. Could be right at 1 lb. giving that even though she's tiny, she's "full." I'd say she'll be around 3, maybe 3.5 lbs. grown. Probably about what Bella will top out at. Still very small.  A 3 lb. full grown pup is tiny, and they do require more supervision. None of mine have health issues outside of Chance's IBS (tummy troubles). I'll round up some pics of Gia when I got her at 18 weeks old. They are on disk, so it will be a bit later this evening. I have some of Chance when he was the size of the blue LC too. I lost all of Lexie's baby pics in my old hard drive that crashed.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I no Bella if onyl everything was soo simple lol


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

TLI said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Gia (2 years old) weighs 2.6 lbs. So that's 2 lbs., 9.6 oz. Jade (1 year old) weighs under 2 lbs.
> 
> ...


Oh my! Those pictures of Jade put a huge smile on my face WOW! What a cutie, as are all of your babies!
Okay, so this helps..now I feel like I'm in a hard place because Bella's breeder should be having some litters in the summer and there is no way I can have three! Haha


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Man this thread got long while I was out lol!!!!!!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

TinyGiant said:


> Man this thread got long while I was out lol!!!!!!


Haha, I know..I have been talking to the breeder alot since last night. I don't know what to do..Get her, or wait for Bella's breeder to have more litters and see what she has?? But what if she doesn't have one that sticks out to me?! Well, I mean, I am sure there has to be one, but I am very particular about what I want. OH BOY! Hahahaha


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

You can still put ribbons on a boy! Schroeder likes to wear any clothing (including dresses). Or you can just get rid of the bows. What is more important a few bucks and a few bows or a wonderful pup who wont break the back and you'll love?

In my opinion (depending on the boys size) if you are worrying about size you should not get a girl that will be that tiny. It is more work, and I don't know if Bella is your first dog but if so you may not want to make it even more responsibility having your first dog and getting a second PLUS having the second one need special care. Just my thoughts. Either way Bella will love having a sister/brother I bet


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Bella Luna said:


> Oh my! Those pictures of Jade put a huge smile on my face WOW! What a cutie, as are all of your babies!
> Okay, so this helps..now I feel like I'm in a hard place because Bella's breeder should be having some litters in the summer and there is no way I can have three! Haha


Thank you!!!  I love my little Chi Baby pack. 

Tough decision, huh. Well, I don't know what advice to give about getting the blue baby, or waiting. I think the blue baby is a doll. I guess maybe a coin toss? :lol:


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

TLI said:


> Thank you!!!  I love my little Chi Baby pack.
> 
> Tough decision, huh. Well, I don't know what advice to give about getting the blue baby, or waiting. I think the blue baby is a doll. I guess maybe a coin toss? :lol:


Hahahaha, oh man..I could do that Who knows! I'll say a prayer tonight..hopefully I make the right choice! Haha


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll say a prayer with you.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Welp, I've made up my mind. So I was searching for Chihuahuas on the same site where I found this little girl and before she wasn't listed, but her sister was. Now, she is listed for $1,800!! Wow..I think that is a bit greedy and it just off-put my decision. It's not meant to be. I have been talking to her all day and how I wanted to come visit her, but it is just my time right now. I will wait for Bella's breeder to have her litters. Kind of upsetting, but I will get a better price with Bella's breeder anways.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> Welp, I've made up my mind. So I was searching for Chihuahuas on the same site where I found this little girl and before she wasn't listed, but her sister was. Now, she is listed for $1,800!! Wow..I think that is a bit greedy and it just off-put my decision. It's not meant to be. I have been talking to her all day and how I wanted to come visit her, but it is just my time right now. I will wait for Bella's breeder to have her litters. Kind of upsetting, but I will get a better price with Bella's breeder anways.


That's just wrong  Selling her for so much just because she is tiny. I think you made the right decision.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

TinyGiant said:


> That's just wrong  Selling her for so much just because she is tiny. I think you made the right decision.


When I asked about the price, her reasoning was that she was going to have to have her longer and take care of her longer, so that's why she was so much more than the others in her litter..but now it makes sense. She is small and wants lots of $$$$$ for her. I saw $1,800 and my heart just dropped. I am glad that happened because it made my decision much easier. It's funny because when I found Bella, I emailed the breeder and asked her if she was still available. She was listed at $650 and her breeder explained to me that a couple had already wanted her. A couple days later, she emailed me and said it had fallen though because they had something happen with their house, needed repaired, and they couldn't spend the money on her..so she explained to me that I could have her and she lowered her price to $550. Thinking back to that, that's a really nice thing to do. Most people, knowing they had someone else lined up, would never LOWER the price..haha. I better just stick with her. She still stays in touch and wonders how Bella is doing. Ughhh..this is craziness hahahaha


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I thought the breeder had told you $850 for the tiny blue girl? So she upped to to $1800 after she told you $850?


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

TinyGiant said:


> I thought the breeder had told you $850 for the tiny blue girl? So she upped to to $1800 after she told you $850?


She told me she was selling her for $850 and then listed her for $1800..I just think that's weird. She didn't tell me $1800, but I saw that and was instantly like, "Wow, kinda shady." I have been emailing her all day and really considering it. She asked me how my work schedule was and I told her that I worked on weekends and was in a Kindergarten classroom throughout the week, so maybe she thought I wouldn't be able to take good care of her because I don't have a full-time job? I don't know. I wouldn't get another one unless I had money saved back to take care of it, and I do..but whatever..That's the only thing I can guess.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG...that is pure greed:foxes15: This woman knows your really wanted this baby so she upped the price figuring you would pay it.....or someone else would. I would be so mad. She doesnt care about that little chi. You definitely need to walk away.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

2Cheese said:


> OMG...that is pure greed:foxes15: This woman knows your really wanted this baby so she upped the price figuring you would pay it.....or someone else would. I would be so mad. She doesnt care about that little chi. You definitely need to walk away.


She seemed like she cared, but whatever. I was so excited, but that just made me so mad! I can wait a few months for a different one. It just wasn't meant to be. I don't think she thought I would have paid it because I cleary said that the price is what was killing me..I don't know what happened..Whatever..haha


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow now that is a heart breaker and very greedy! I told you shed be very expensive over here lol! Thats wrong you was decided whether to have her or not and theyve quite blaintingly turned around and popped your dream bubble! Theoretically of courselol! How upsetting i would personally stick with Bellas breeder you know her and can stay in contact more easily then another person to buy a puppy from. And for that greed i wouldnt ever even consider buying from her again quite frankly! Good luck on your search lol


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

omg that was an exhausting thread! lol I know how you feel! This looking for a pup is exhausting work! lol Keep looking or wait for Bella Luna's breeder. She is a little doll and so you know these parents make good pups so it would be worth the wait  
Though having said that, I know alot about no patience! lol BUT I am glad I hunted (practically day and night) for the lil boy I am getting. It will be FOREVER til he comes home lol But I am sure it will be more then worth the wait. Do you live near me in Canada? lol My breeder still has a few of her pups for sale....lol ;-) (she is just about 2 hours away from me, so it was a 4 hour round trip to "see" my lil guy lol)


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Bella Luna said:


> Welp, I've made up my mind. So I was searching for Chihuahuas on the same site where I found this little girl and before she wasn't listed, but her sister was. Now, she is listed for $1,800!! Wow..I think that is a bit greedy and it just off-put my decision. It's not meant to be. I have been talking to her all day and how I wanted to come visit her, but it is just my time right now. I will wait for Bella's breeder to have her litters. Kind of upsetting, but I will get a better price with Bella's breeder anways.


Sorry to hear that you won't be able to get her but it sounds like it wasn't meant to be.  We went through something similar before we got our first chi, we'd fallen in love with a gorgeous tiny long coat blue chi puppy. We talked back and forth with the breeder who seemed great and caring until she up and changed the price on the puppy to $2400. Why? Her reason was because she was going to be a tiny and because she was a blue which the breeder claimed was more rare than other colors. Either way I am not going to pay that much for a puppy even though we could afford it, and even more we were not going to support those practices of price changing and pricing based on size and color. It just wasn't meant to be and now we have adopted two wonderful blue chi girls which would never have happened if we had bought the $2400 chi. 

I'm sure it's all for the best in the long run even if it hurts now.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Bella Luna said:


> Welp, I've made up my mind. So I was searching for Chihuahuas on the same site where I found this little girl and before she wasn't listed, but her sister was. Now, she is listed for $1,800!! Wow..I think that is a bit greedy and it just off-put my decision. It's not meant to be. I have been talking to her all day and how I wanted to come visit her, but it is just my time right now. I will wait for Bella's breeder to have her litters. Kind of upsetting, but I will get a better price with Bella's breeder anways.


oh!! thats wrong!!
im sorry that its turned out this way - hope it all goes well with bellas breeder!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

thats so unfair. To get your hopes up like that and then slam the door in your face so to speak. Not fair at all. I'd walk away. there are hundreds of chi's out there looking for a great home like bella has. Good luck x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Well said Rachel


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I havent finished reading all of the posts BUT,and please dont take offence.............Boyfriends come and go, chihuahuas are for life!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

sullysmum said:


> I havent finished reading all of the posts BUT,and please dont take offence.............Boyfriends come and go, chihuahuas are for life!


LOL!!!! Yeah I don't even let my husband tell me what I can do, ok that's bad I know *hide* lol.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Love it Sullysmum!! - you have your priorities right 




sullysmum said:


> I havent finished reading all of the posts BUT,and please dont take offence.............Boyfriends come and go, chihuahuas are for life!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

UPDATE!!!!
So, I have pretty much given up on this little one, and this morning I had an email from the breeder. She said that she would like to meet and that we could negotiate on the price. Rather than emailing her back, I called herto talk. I told her that when I saw her as "pending" and $1800 that I thought someone else had bought her and her price was raised. She started chuckling and said, "I put that up there for you because you were interested and seem like a good home for such a little one." She explained that she has lots of emails, but said none of them seemed like a good place for such a little girl. The breeder said that stopped all the emails until she figured out what I was going to do.

I guess I just feel really bad now because I just assumed everything. She seemed super nice and wants to meet Bella and me before I would get her. 

Oh boy..I guess it's not right to jump to conclusions, because now I feel terrible!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

That sounds quite positive.. although im still concerned as to why she is soooo small in comparison?? If you still want her and can afford it then go with a friend don't take bella because if they get on you'll be alll awwww they're friends and instantly have her.. if you decide you really do want her after seeing her, take Bella at a later time.

Good luck xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes be careful about taking your dogs to strange places ! You never quite know who youre meeting make sure she stays with you lol! Good luck and i hope you make the best discussion


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> That sounds quite positive.. although im still concerned as to why she is soooo small in comparison?? If you still want her and can afford it then go with a friend don't take bella because if they get on you'll be alll awwww they're friends and instantly have her.. if you decide you really do want her after seeing her, take Bella at a later time.
> 
> Good luck xx


Good idea I am really wanting to see her before I make any decision. I am so excited though! Ever since I saw her I have been looking for one like her, but I haven't seen any..Oh, decisions, decisions. Haha



OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Yes be careful about taking your dogs to strange places ! You never quite know who youre meeting make sure she stays with you lol! Good luck and i hope you make the best discussion


Oh Bella will be glued to me and I will not go alone. Either my parents are coming, my boyfriend, or my best friend. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Not that i'm biased.. but long hairs are the best (im allergic to short so shhhhh) and soooo soft and fluffy... you'll want her.. I want her


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Not that i'm biased.. but long hairs are the best (im allergic to short so shhhhh) and soooo soft and fluffy... you'll want her.. I want her


Haha, I love long-haired Chihuahuas..they are precious..but I love short ones too! Oh, I just love them all! Haha


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha i love them all too! Im hooked lol! Bless definately! Id be better to go with your parents i always go with mine to buy a dog i feel secure and it sounds silly but less liekly to be ripped off! lol *blush* haha


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

sullysmum said:


> ......Boyfriends come and go, chihuahuas are for life!


so true!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> haha i love them all too! Im hooked lol! Bless definately! Id be better to go with your parents i always go with mine to buy a dog i feel secure and it sounds silly but less liekly to be ripped off! lol *blush* haha


Oh, I agree! Plus it's a place that I have no clue about! Nowadays, you can't trust anything! Sad that it is like that!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Bella Luna said:


> Oh, I agree! Plus it's a place that I have no clue about! Nowadays, you can't trust anything! Sad that it is like that!


I know but it happens im afraid! I wouldnt go without my dad! If not id be owrried of being completely ripped off because of how old i am anyway lol


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Well that does sound nice of her! As they say when you assume you make an @$$ out of you and me 

But still remember. You had reservations - and rightfully so! - about a pup that is very small. You are obviously going to fall in love with the adorable face (unless you have a heart of stone)! But don't make a snap decision and take her because she's cute! Really think through all the positives and negatives and decide what is truly best for this pup and for Bella and you. If you want to get Bella a playmate you have to make sure the new one will be sturdy enough to rough and tumble!
I love Phoebe dearly, and would never give her up (unless someone wants her then she's all yours  ), but her scrawny little legs and her love of jumping and being insane scares me everyday. If I knew then what I do now I would have thought long and hard about if I wanted a dog that is fragile like that because of her size.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow this thread has been a roller coaster! lol
Glad it looks more positive now for you.
Dont make any snap decisions as hard as that is.
If you feel it is really right then go for it though, and i expect loads of pics too!! lol x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Quinn said:


> . If you want to get Bella a playmate you have to make sure the new one will be sturdy enough to rough and tumble!
> .



I totally agree with you Quinn. Billy is now nearly 4lbs and pixie is just 1 1/2 and they are so rough with each other. Billy pounces on her sometimes and she goes flying bless her. I dont just mean playing a bit, they really do go for it when they are playing. I really worry that pixie will get hurt, if she was any smaller I'm sure i would have to seperate them all the time. 

I know they are just adorable when they are tiny but you need to be praticle too. A tiny tiny chi would be so fragile and Bella would get frustrated knowing there was a little paymate in the house she couldnt play with!

Hope that dosent sound like a lecture! Good Luck with what ever you decide. I'm so excited for you x


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Quinn said:


> Well that does sound nice of her! As they say when you assume you make an @$$ out of you and me
> 
> But still remember. You had reservations - and rightfully so! - about a pup that is very small. You are obviously going to fall in love with the adorable face (unless you have a heart of stone)! But don't make a snap decision and take her because she's cute! Really think through all the positives and negatives and decide what is truly best for this pup and for Bella and you. If you want to get Bella a playmate you have to make sure the new one will be sturdy enough to rough and tumble!
> I love Phoebe dearly, and would never give her up (unless someone wants her then she's all yours  ), but her scrawny little legs and her love of jumping and being insane scares me everyday. If I knew then what I do now I would have thought long and hard about if I wanted a dog that is fragile like that because of her size.


Yea, I agree..even Bella worries me! She is just over 2 lbs and I have to always be so careful with everything she does. I would like one around her size so that they can play. We'll see! I am going to go look at her and with my parent's help, make a decision. I'm nervous!




OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> I know but it happens im afraid! I wouldnt go without my dad! If not id be owrried of being completely ripped off because of how old i am anyway lol


Haha, I know! Hopefully that won't happen! It is scary though~


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Terri said:


> Wow this thread has been a roller coaster! lol
> Glad it looks more positive now for you.
> Dont make any snap decisions as hard as that is.
> If you feel it is really right then go for it though, and i expect loads of pics too!! lol x


HAHAHAHA, you're telling me! It's been stressful! But I am so in love with this little girl! I have been looking for others and I end up comparing them all to her! And of course there will be zillions of pictures if I get her!



rache said:


> I totally agree with you Quinn. Billy is now nearly 4lbs and pixie is just 1 1/2 and they are so rough with each other. Billy pounces on her sometimes and she goes flying bless her. I dont just mean playing a bit, they really do go for it when they are playing. I really worry that pixie will get hurt, if she was any smaller I'm sure i would have to seperate them all the time.
> 
> I know they are just adorable when they are tiny but you need to be praticle too. A tiny tiny chi would be so fragile and Bella would get frustrated knowing there was a little paymate in the house she couldnt play with!
> 
> Hope that dosent sound like a lecture! Good Luck with what ever you decide. I'm so excited for you x


Haha, no...you are completely fine! It is something to think about for sure..And I get worried that I will get one bigger than Bella and then it will hurt her! You can't win! Haha..Maybe this baby will have a growth spurt?! Haha


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh no im not saying it will lol its just good to be cautious if you havent met these people before lol  Good luck and make sure you make the right choice.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, how cool is that! Why did it take her so long to get back to you? I thought you had talked to her since she upped the price. I must have missed something. :lol: 

Anyway, the lil puppy is darling. I hope it all works out the way you want it too. Going to see her will give you more peace of mind. I do agree with everyone that you should give it a lot of thought. Not that you won't, haven't, or aren't. Pups are so easy to fall in love with at first sight. Sometime those faces cloud our better judgment. :lol: :wink: But it sounds like you know that you definitely want a playmate for Bella. They really do enjoy company. I didn't go back to re-read the thread, and if it happened yesterday I forgot. :lol: But from what I remember the pup even though tiny now, looks pretty sturdy. How old is she? 8 weeks? If so, she still has soooo much growing to do. Even Bella at 6 months is still growing. It is very possible that they will end up very close in size. I think the lil blue pup will end up about 3/3.5 lbs. grown, and Bella probably will too. The new pup looks like she will be built a bit more cobby than Bella, though. Anyway, my point is that they may end up the perfect match. Only time will tell. You never really know with any pup you choose at that early of an age. Mine range in sizes from 4 lbs. (Chance) down to under 2 lbs. Chance is the only one of mine that has anything close to sturdy about him, and they all romp around together. There are occasions that one or the other gets to rough and someone yelps, but overall it's perfect. Once the new pup gets older, and you know her personality and such, things will settle into a routine. You will know their limits, etc. I do have to be very very honest though. Having these smaller tikes will make you grey before your time. :lol: :wink: It's just a lot different and more responsibility than caring for an average sized Chi. Good luck with your visit, and best wishes in your decision.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

TLI said:


> Oh, how cool is that! Why did it take her so long to get back to you? I thought you had talked to her since she upped the price. I must have missed something. :lol:
> 
> Anyway, the lil puppy is darling. I hope it all works out the way you want it too. Going to see her will give you more peace of mind. I do agree with everyone that you should give it a lot of thought. Not that you won't, haven't, or aren't. Pups are so easy to fall in love with at first sight. Sometime those faces cloud our better judgment. :lol: :wink: But it sounds like you know that you definitely want a playmate for Bella. They really do enjoy company. I didn't go back to re-read the thread, and if it happened yesterday I forgot. :lol: But from what I remember the pup even though tiny now, looks pretty sturdy. How old is she? 8 weeks? If so, she still has soooo much growing to do. Even Bella at 6 months is still growing. It is very possible that they will end up very close in size. I think the lil blue pup will end up about 3/3.5 lbs. grown, and Bella probably will too. The new pup looks like she will be built a bit more cobby than Bella, though. Anyway, my point is that they may end up the perfect match. Only time will tell. You never really know with any pup you choose at that early of an age. Mine range in sizes from 4 lbs. (Chance) down to under 2 lbs. Chance is the only one of mine that has anything close to sturdy about him, and they all romp around together. There are occasions that one or the other gets to rough and someone yelps, but overall it's perfect. Once the new pup gets older, and you know her personality and such, things will settle into a routine. You will know their limits, etc. I do have to be very very honest though. Having these smaller tikes will make you grey before your time. :lol: :wink: It's just a lot different and more responsibility than caring for an average sized Chi. Good luck with your visit, and best wishes in your decision.


Well, I had been talking with the breeder and I told her that I was unsure about the price and that I would have to think about it. THEN, I saw her posted for $1800 and "pending" so I just said forget it..so, I hadn't talked to her after she had her posted for that price until now. I guess I shouldn't have assumed anything in the first place, but I am glad she emailed me again. 

Yes, she was 8 oz. at 8 weeks, but is 10 weeks now. The breeder hadn't weighed her recently, but she said she has grown a little. From the pictures, I just don't see how she is that small! I really don't see a huge difference from her to her littermates, but who knows! 

Yes, even Bella right now is very scary. I am always worrying about her getting hurt!

I thought of something today..because the little ones have more of a chance of getting hypoglycemic, can you give them something daily to prevent it from happening, like a sugar supplement? I admit, Bella is alone periodically throughout the day, and it is unrealistic for me to be here 24/7, so I guess is there anyway to ensure it doesn't happen while you are away??

Thanks for all you help


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Bella is just over 2 lbs and how old? If its any help - Phoebe was 2.7 lbs at 7-8 months and she is now just over 3 and will be 2 in May. She's also a thin thin girl, hard to keep weight on. When she was 11 weeks she was like 1.5lbs. If that puppy was only .5 lb at 8 weeks. I would be FRIGHTENED thats so so small. I can't even imagine it, wow. I didn't realize Bella was so small for some reason. 

Anyway best of luck, I hope she isn't too small and works out well!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Quinn said:


> Bella is just over 2 lbs and how old? If its any help - Phoebe was 2.7 lbs at 7-8 months and she is now just over 3 and will be 2 in May. She's also a thin thin girl, hard to keep weight on. When she was 11 weeks she was like 1.5lbs. If that puppy was only .5 lb at 8 weeks. I would be FRIGHTENED thats so so small. I can't even imagine it, wow. I didn't realize Bella was so small for some reason.
> 
> Anyway best of luck, I hope she isn't too small and works out well!


I weighed Bella a few days ago and she is 2.2 lbs and 6 months old. She was about a pound when I got her at about 3 months. She is very small and petite, but a very active little girl!

Yes, she said it was 8 oz. at 8 weeks, but looking at her in pictures, she doesn't seem that small. I am hoping she isn't but I will see when I see her in person.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I am wishing you luck!! I know how hard it is , esp when you fall in love with them lol I will admitt I fall so in love with Cujo and that completely ended my search. He was more what I wanted and I am willing to put breeding on the back burner for now in part because i am SO in love with him lol (and in part to I need to learn more) He felt right after ALL the other dogs I looked at, and believe me I looked at a ton and I could have continued looking but he was "the one" lol
I can't wait to see how things go for you and most of all I can't wait to see pics  Bring your camera when you go and see the new pup...we want to see lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ah, okay. I guess she was wondering why she hadn't heard from you. :lol: 

I think the weight she is giving you on the lil pup is pretty darn close. I was thinking about 12 oz. in the pics you posted. At 8 weeks old the teeny ones don't weigh much more than that. Some less. All of mine were down there in the ounces at that age. Not to say the lil one won't end up at 4 lbs., though. But that is still so small. Since you are going to see her, you'll get a better idea of her size. Under 1 lb. can lay stretched out in the palm of your hand and their whole body will fit. But if you get a teeny one like that at such a young age, you won't be able to leave them long periods of time. Their sugars will plummet quick. I used Nutri-Cal 3 times a day, and fed mine every 3/4 hours, round the clock. Nutri-Cal first thing in the morning, mid-day, and before bed. You don't want to over-do the Nutri-Cal because it can cause loose stools. The key to their sugars is regular small meals all day and night. If you get them at an older age they aren't as "fragile." Meaning they can go longer without meals. Once they reach 2 lbs. you are usually pretty good. And it all depends on the pup. Just keep in mind that once their sugars start going down, they usually continue to do so for awhile. A pup less than 2 lbs. has such minimal fat storage. If they are idle all day it's not as bad, but what pup is? Mine were all live wires from the get go. You can add a bit of sugar to their drinking water too. If their sugars go down you have to get them up ASAP. Even just a few hours can be fatal. You will want to ask as many questions as you can from this breeder about Hypoglycemia. If you have never seen it, it will scare you to death. They will topple over, sometime seize, drag their legs, worse case scenario go into a coma. If you know what to look for, and how to treat it, you'll be in better shape to help your pup. Just one dab of Nutri-Cal usually isn't going to help. It may take a few hours to get them stable. And once you do, you have to keep it up. Anyway, I'm sure the breeder will explain all of this.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't see the pics anymore? Any new ones at her current age?


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Tracilea said:


> I am wishing you luck!! I know how hard it is , esp when you fall in love with them lol I will admitt I fall so in love with Cujo and that completely ended my search. He was more what I wanted and I am willing to put breeding on the back burner for now in part because i am SO in love with him lol (and in part to I need to learn more) He felt right after ALL the other dogs I looked at, and believe me I looked at a ton and I could have continued looking but he was "the one" lol
> I can't wait to see how things go for you and most of all I can't wait to see pics  Bring your camera when you go and see the new pup...we want to see lol


Oh my! I know the feeling! I saw her and now I look for ones that are like her and I've had no luck at all. I just feel like she is meant to be, but we will see! Cujo is precious! I bet you are so anxious to get him!




TLI said:


> Ah, okay. I guess she was wondering why she hadn't heard from you. :lol:
> 
> I think the weight she is giving you on the lil pup is pretty darn close. I was thinking about 12 oz. in the pics you posted. At 8 weeks old the teeny ones don't weigh much more than that. Some less. All of mine were down there in the ounces at that age. Not to say the lil one won't end up at 4 lbs., though. But that is still so small. Since you are going to see her, you'll get a better idea of her size. Under 1 lb. can lay stretched out in the palm of your hand and their whole body will fit. But if you get a teeny one like that at such a young age, you won't be able to leave them long periods of time. Their sugars will plummet quick. I used Nutri-Cal 3 times a day, and fed mine every 3/4 hours, round the clock. Nutri-Cal first thing in the morning, mid-day, and before bed. You don't want to over-do the Nutri-Cal because it can cause loose stools. The key to their sugars is regular small meals all day and night. If you get them at an older age they aren't as "fragile." Meaning they can go longer without meals. Once they reach 2 lbs. you are usually pretty good. And it all depends on the pup. Just keep in mind that once their sugars start going down, they usually continue to do so for awhile. A pup less than 2 lbs. has such minimal fat storage. If they are idle all day it's not as bad, but what pup is? Mine were all live wires from the get go. You can add a bit of sugar to their drinking water too. If their sugars go down you have to get them up ASAP. Even just a few hours can be fatal. You will want to ask as many questions as you can from this breeder about Hypoglycemia. If you have never seen it, it will scare you to death. They will topple over, sometime seize, drag their legs, worse case scenario go into a coma. If you know what to look for, and how to treat it, you'll be in better shape to help your pup. Just one dab of Nutri-Cal usually isn't going to help. It may take a few hours to get them stable. And once you do, you have to keep it up. Anyway, I'm sure the breeder will explain all of this.


I am planning on buying some Nutrical! It's so bad because I should have had it a long time ago!!! Good thing I joined this forum because I have learned so much!! I knew about hypoglycemia, but I never knew what Nutri-cal was. The breeder made me fill out a questionaire, and one of the questions was if I was aware of hypoglycemia and what to do if it occured. She is very concerned about where she goes, that's for sure. I have heard some cons with free-feeding, but I notice that Bella frequently has little bites to eat throughout the day, so isn't it a good thing to free-feed? I keep track of how much I put in her bowl so that I know whether or not she has eaten, and then I give her a spoon of canned food twice a day. 

Thanks for you help! I admit, I am worried that this little one will have health problems. I am not for sure what Bella weighed at that age, but I get so scared. 

Here is a picture of her and her sister. (She is the gray one)








Here is one of her and her mom.








Another one of her and her sister.









The breeder is keeping her until she is at least a pound..Do you know how long that may be??!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Also, the vet suggested docking her tail because I guess it is very short, as you can see in one of the pictures. I told her that I would prefer it to stay. I just think that is not right, especially at this age.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

omg why would they want a tail docked just coz its short?? Daisy's tail wasn't even a tail when i got her it was just the tip and in 3 weeks it grew.. She's very very sweet.. she doesn't look that tiny actually although i think pics of chi pups are hard to get the size out of.. Ask for a new weight!!!

I love her lol


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG she is so gorgeous!! If I had a chance to get her, i would snag her up fast!!! lol I wouldn't do anything to her tail. I'm not sure what it matters that its shorter? I don't know why that would mean to dock it?
I have never had to deal with Hypoglycemia even though Willy is so small (though he was at the 2 pound mark when we got hm) and Luna was a giant, 3.5 pounds. However, Cujo is very small and will be coming home at an age before we got Willy (he came home at about 12 weeks). Cujo will be coming home around the 7 to 8 week mark (depending on what the vet says the breeder told me. As long as he's healthy and shows no problems. Otherwise he'll stay with her longer. She said its not a call she can make yet at 3 week old lol) But she has already told me she sends home a tube of nutrical with all of the pups and will discuss it with me when I come to get him.
I would think your breeder, knoing how tiny she is, would also be sending home a tube with her to ensure you have it on hand.
Keep us posted! I am SOOOO excited for you!!!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to ask....what kind of cage is she in? It looks like a hamster cage?


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

She is beautiful! They both are. Congrats on finding her!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Bella Luna said:


> I am planning on buying some Nutrical! It's so bad because I should have had it a long time ago!!! Good thing I joined this forum because I have learned so much!! I knew about hypoglycemia, but I never knew what Nutri-cal was. The breeder made me fill out a questionaire, and one of the questions was if I was aware of hypoglycemia and what to do if it occured. She is very concerned about where she goes, that's for sure. I have heard some cons with free-feeding, but I notice that Bella frequently has little bites to eat throughout the day, so isn't it a good thing to free-feed? I keep track of how much I put in her bowl so that I know whether or not she has eaten, and then I give her a spoon of canned food twice a day.
> 
> Thanks for you help! I admit, I am worried that this little one will have health problems. I am not for sure what Bella weighed at that age, but I get so scared.
> 
> The breeder is keeping her until she is at least a pound..Do you know how long that may be??!


I free feed all of mine. I also schedule feed them twice a day. I know some say free feeding can have behavioral effects, but I have never experienced that with any of mine. The smaller ones need access to the food, so don't worry about that, k. 

There is no way to know for sure if she'll have health problems unless her breeder has her vet checked (which she should) and they find a congenital defect. Some time congenital defects don't show up until later. My Chasey's heart defect went undetected until he got sick at 9 weeks, and passed away within 24 hours of symptoms. As far as the Hypoglycemia goes, that's also something that can just come on out of nowhere. It's very treatable if you know what to do, but fatal fast if you don't. Unless there are underlying health problems causing it, she'll grow out of it.

Are the pics current, or when she was 8 weeks old? In those pics she is definitely under, or right at 1 lb. Like I mentioned, she has "puppy chub" and looks like she is going to be more cobby built. Not cobby as in "big," cobby as in short bodied and short legs. Her Mom appears to be built that way. Mom is about 5 lbs.

Wow, her tail is just a nub. But I have never heard of having it docked because of that. Nor would I even consider it. I would consider changing vets though if he told you to dock her tail because of length. :lol:

Average weight gain for a Chi pup is 3 oz. a week. The smaller ones like that may only gain 2 oz. The teeny ones only gain about 1 oz. a week. I would say that lil "Blue Bell" is very close to 1 lb. now. But I would not bring her home until she is 12 weeks old, at least. Trust me, you will thank yourself. She is too young, and too small right now. If you bring her home too soon, and she has complications, you are going to lose many, many hours of sleep, and could rack up some vet bills that will blow your mind. I know it's hard to wait, but do it for her sake.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Get her to snap a pic of her on a scale.  I'm still gonna say she's about 12/14 oz. Maybe even already 1 lb.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> omg why would they want a tail docked just coz its short?? Daisy's tail wasn't even a tail when i got her it was just the tip and in 3 weeks it grew.. She's very very sweet.. she doesn't look that tiny actually although i think pics of chi pups are hard to get the size out of.. Ask for a new weight!!!
> 
> I love her lol


I don't know why they would want her tail docked..I guess the breeder said that occasionally when she pets her, she notices that her tail is stiff and she doesn't know if maybe she pees on it because of the way it is positioned?? Or maybe she licks it? I have no clue..but I want it to stay.



Tracilea said:


> OMG she is so gorgeous!! If I had a chance to get her, i would snag her up fast!!! lol I wouldn't do anything to her tail. I'm not sure what it matters that its shorter? I don't know why that would mean to dock it?
> I have never had to deal with Hypoglycemia even though Willy is so small (though he was at the 2 pound mark when we got hm) and Luna was a giant, 3.5 pounds. However, Cujo is very small and will be coming home at an age before we got Willy (he came home at about 12 weeks). Cujo will be coming home around the 7 to 8 week mark (depending on what the vet says the breeder told me. As long as he's healthy and shows no problems. Otherwise he'll stay with her longer. She said its not a call she can make yet at 3 week old lol) But she has already told me she sends home a tube of nutrical with all of the pups and will discuss it with me when I come to get him.
> I would think your breeder, knoing how tiny she is, would also be sending home a tube with her to ensure you have it on hand.
> Keep us posted! I am SOOOO excited for you!!!





Tracilea said:


> Oh, I forgot to ask....what kind of cage is she in? It looks like a hamster cage?


Cujo does look very tiny! But adorable As for the cage..I have no clue! Haha!



TLI said:


> I free feed all of mine. I also schedule feed them twice a day. I know some say free feeding can have behavioral effects, but I have never experienced that with any of mine. The smaller ones need access to the food, so don't worry about that, k.
> 
> There is no way to know for sure if she'll have health problems unless her breeder has her vet checked (which she should) and they find a congenital defect. Some time congenital defects don't show up until later. My Chasey's heart defect went undetected until he got sick at 9 weeks, and passed away within 24 hours of symptoms. As far as the Hypoglycemia goes, that's also something that can just come on out of nowhere. It's very treatable if you know what to do, but fatal fast if you don't. Unless there are underlying health problems causing it, she'll grow out of it.
> 
> ...


Okay, because free feeding has been working well for Bella. I tried giving it to her at certain times, and she was not interested. I leave her dry food out all day and then give her a spoonful of canned once in the morning and once in the evening. She loves it and it worries me that she will stop eating her dry food and just want the canned. I see her snack on the dry food though throughout the day.

I would definitely prefer to wait until she is ready to bring her home. I would be so upset if I got her here and something happened It's so scary!!


----------

